# Help.. Ceramic Tile Printing



## Imagine It Vinyl (Aug 28, 2013)

I have been asked to print 150 6" tiles as a wedding favor for a family member. I have made several tile designs on 12" tiles by simply decorating them with vinyl, but due to small text and a free hand design that will not work for these. I am noit set up to do sublimation so therefore that will not work. There has to be a way to print onto the tiles..! There has to be an ink that i can use on my screen printing setup that will bond to the tiles and dry. I can allow them to dry and spray them with a sealer..? There has to be an easier way than cutting, weeding, and fighting to apply vinyl for each design.

Any advice or opinions greatly appreciated.


----------



## tyetshirt (Sep 16, 2011)

I think sublimation is probably the best option. Since you don't have a sublimation setup @skdave could help you out with the transfers, assuming you already have a heat press, since you are into vinyl.


----------



## Imagine It Vinyl (Aug 28, 2013)

I do have a heat press. However, purchasing dye sub tiles and transfers are expensive and limiting. There has to be a cheaper way to achieve black ink on a standard tile. I need to be able to print on different tile designs, not just white.


----------



## GordonM (May 21, 2012)

If durability is not critical, you could use hard transfer paper for laser printers. An example paper is Mugs & More. You can then print on ordinary tiles. If you're only printing black, a monochrome laser printer might work, but research which models will best work with the paper you use. On some printers the paper will just jam. You might also be able to take the paper into a copy shop, and have them run it off on their machines.

As needed, you could spray a protective coat after printing, but sublimation still provides a more durable product.

Another option, for 150 large tiles, is to outsource it to someone else.


----------



## mgparrish (Jul 9, 2005)

GordonM said:


> If durability is not critical, you could use hard transfer paper for laser printers. An example paper is Mugs & More. You can then print on ordinary tiles. If you're only printing black, a monochrome laser printer might work, but research which models will best work with the paper you use. On some printers the paper will just jam. You might also be able to take the paper into a copy shop, and have them run it off on their machines.
> 
> As needed, you could spray a protective coat after printing, but sublimation still provides a more durable product.
> 
> Another option, for 150 large tiles, is to outsource it to someone else.


These can work but getting full coverage into the bevel area is hit or miss.

Myself along with several others over at DSSI years ago were testing different tiles with various pads and methods were never able to get consistent results. One vendor even had some custom "superpads" made with very thick pliable hi temp rubber, still no luck. 

As you mention being able to use Home Depot tiles is huge so a big push to make it work was tried. There are some really oddball tiles available that are not available coated that would be nice to decorate, but several I know including myself that are tile specialists never got it consistent.

Unlike sublimation you need mechanical adhesive to make the toner stick and the only thing that worked fairly well was nomex felt in the bevel areas, the problem with the nomex was it left a noticeable ugly pattern in the transfer. OEM toner transfers need a super smooth pad surface. 

Another problem is that from piece to piece no ceramic tile is perfectly symmetrical in the geometry. Getting the correct pressure across the entire surface and into the bevels and corners you need more precision. Sublimating is more forgiving in the corners and bevels in that you just need gas to travel, it doesn't need to bond mechanically like a "toner sticker".

If you don't need full bleed these are not bad. But 150 tiles for a commercial order is going to be a huge problem if they are full bleed tiles.

You can post bake the tiles at around 300 degs. to make the toner more durable, not durable enough to be a functional surface, but good enough for decorated items to just be looked at. Sublimation is not really durable either, depends on the coating, scratching the coating is always a problem. So both methods fail as being "durable".

In lieu of DIY sublimation outsourcing this kind of order would be best as you mention.


----------



## Imagine It Vinyl (Aug 28, 2013)

mgparrish said:


> .
> 
> In lieu of DIY sublimation outsourcing this kind of order would be best as you mention.


These tiles will strictly be used for decoration. they will not be used as coasters or exposed to the elements. Being that i am alr3eady set up for screen printing is there not an ink tha I can print onto the tiles and allow to dry and then seal with a spray sealer?


----------



## mgparrish (Jul 9, 2005)

Imagine It Vinyl said:


> These tiles will strictly be used for decoration. they will not be used as coasters or exposed to the elements. Being that i am alr3eady set up for screen printing is there not an ink tha I can print onto the tiles and allow to dry and then seal with a spray sealer?


I'm not a screen printer so I would defer to others for more expertise. Having said that I would imagine inks are available since some ceramic mugs are done with screen inks, but I would question the ability of the screen being flexible enough to print into the bevels and corners in this case too. But not speaking from experience.

I would think that a spray sealer is not needed since I know that mugs printed are not "sealed" and have more handling. Possible that some post curing would be required.


----------



## Imagine It Vinyl (Aug 28, 2013)

mgparrish said:


> done with screen inks, but I would question the ability of the screen being flexible enough to print into the bevels and corners in this case too.
> .


I am only printing a few lines of text and a symbol. There will be no ink near the edges of the tile. The tile i need to print on is a smooth finished tile from lowes.

Thank you for helping. Anyone else have an opinion on what kind of ink i need to look at?


----------



## mgparrish (Jul 9, 2005)

Imagine It Vinyl said:


> I am only printing a few lines of text and a symbol. There will be no ink near the edges of the tile. The tile i need to print on is a smooth finished tile from lowes.
> 
> Thank you for helping. Anyone else have an opinion on what kind of ink i need to look at?


I would suggest the screen print route. OEM toner transfers would work if not printing into the bevels, but the cost is much higher due to special paper and toner. Plus you would have to go out and get a laser printer $$ and then a learning curve.

Sublimation you cannot use those Loews tiles as is.

Figure 150 pcs.of tile are economically viable screen printing, you just have setup and inks.

If no screen printers chime in here then check the other areas of the forum specific to screen printing.

There is also "pad printing" which I know some do for mugs. Since you don't need "photo quality" and your colors are simple, then digital is probably not your best route.


----------



## Mtnview (Nov 5, 2009)

mgparrish said:


> There is also "pad printing" which I know some do for mugs.


I was going to suggest pad printing as the silicone pad that picks up the ink from the plate will conform to uneven surfaces (within reason). I would use mine to print small orders of golf balls and it print the ink on the outer areas as well as the dimples.


----------



## inkdrips (Aug 16, 2010)

Check out nazdar ink. They make enamel silkscreen inks and specialty inks for metal, glass etc. 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## wwhitman (Aug 26, 2012)

If the tiles are just for decorations, why not just use sign vinyl and cut them out on your sign cutter?


----------



## inkdrips (Aug 16, 2010)

Should be easy. Probably get 9 or 12 up on a screen. If they were unglazed you could screen print them with undrglaze paint and have yhem glazed and fired for a super permanent application 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## Ypaymoresigns (Jul 12, 2011)

You could try Tattoo Paper for a Ink Jet Printer. I have heard of people using it for other projects. It is a wet transfer to skin and other objects. Just print and trim it out with scissors, get it damp and it slides free of it's backing on to the surface. Then let dry and you should probably spray coat it with an acrylic spray.You can you get the spray at a hardware store like Home Depot. The paper is clear so your tile will show though anywhere you don't print. The Color of the tile will be the background color.

Try http://www.coastalbusiness.com/tattoopaper.aspx for the paper. You can get this type paper many places and on ebay


----------



## sben763 (May 17, 2009)

Solvent ink should work. Then seal then with enamel or epoxy paint.

Since you have heat press you could always order tiles and have skdave print the sublimation transfers and press your self


----------



## Imagine It Vinyl (Aug 28, 2013)

sben763 said:


> Solvent ink should work. Then seal then with enamel or epoxy paint.
> 
> Since you have heat press you could always order tiles and have skdave print the sublimation transfers and press your self


I would love to do that but then i would have to have him print the tile background as well not to mention the price of the tiles. Its for a family member and they hve already purchased teh tiles. 

Wonder where i can pick up the solvent ink.... There has to be a way to print them with a screen. There are companies applying text and images to pre glazed ceramic tiles just as i have.

Lowes has them in the garden center as well, they are standard tiles that have been printed with some sort of black ink and coated.


----------



## inkdrips (Aug 16, 2010)

Like I said before Nazdar sells screen printing inks for all applications

Sent from my SCH-I535 using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## sben763 (May 17, 2009)

Michael's or other hobby store should have ink the can be brushed on tiles. Just use a high mesh screen them let air dry and seal with a spray can. Btw Dave's prices are really good but your tiles have to be coated and since you already have tiles. If you have the time order from Nazdar. Anytime I needed to do something besides clothing I've just called them and they would send proper ink.


----------



## skdave (Apr 11, 2008)

How much does the tile cost from Lowes?


----------



## Imagine It Vinyl (Aug 28, 2013)

I purchased the tiles from lowes for $0.63 a piece.


----------



## skdave (Apr 11, 2008)

A glass tile 4" x4" is most likely out of your price range. see example in lower left corner. 500 for $3.00 each. No limit on art or photo. All Dye sublimation.


----------



## sewon (Sep 4, 2007)

wwhitman said:


> If the tiles are just for decorations, why not just use sign vinyl and cut them out on your sign cutter?


I agree. Sign vinyl looks great on tiles, is relatively inexpensive and you can successfully get small detail. For added durability you can spray them with some sort of sealer.


----------



## Srob (Jul 12, 2019)

On clean ceramic tile:
1. Make a copy of your photo with dry toner printer like laser printer. Office Depot or walgreen or CVS can do this if you don’t have one. 
2. Apply Martha Stewart Crafts Photo Transfer Medium for Light/Clear Surface if using white tile. If using dark tile use Modge Podge Photo transfer medium.
3. Put photo onto tile with ink side down.
4. Use credit card to to pres photo down going back an forth for a couple of minutes. Use fingers to press down edges.
5. Let dry for 24hrs.
6. Put tile under cold running water and use hand towel to rub off all paper. Make sure all paper is off. Let dry.
7. Spray with Modge Podge acrylic sealer. Let dry.


----------



## webtrekker (Jan 28, 2018)

Another noobie digging up 6 year old posts! 🙂


----------

